# Shoulder Problems



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

I just got my new Diamond Black Ice bow. I havent even got it sighted in yet and dislocated my shoulder for the 9th time last night. I have about a week of rest with it. This is an odd post but I was wondering if any one out there new of any equipment or exercises I could use to help it out. Surgery is out of the question for now, since at this point its going to take a lot of work and money, plus time. I dont want to give up archery, I love to shoot and hunt. A friend recommended crossbow, but to me its not a sport. (no offense to anyone) If any one has any thoughts, please let me know


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I'll presume you have all ready seen a doctor and he has recommended surgery, as self diagnosing shoulder or arm injuries is a huge mistake. I know because I did it for the same reason you gave.

Rather than see a doc, I periodically rested my arm, but the pain always came back. After 4 years of pain and on the verge of giving up archery, I relented & saw a doctor.

It turned out I did not need surgery, but just a few months of physical therapy. Been shooting pain free for 2 years now...

So if you haven't, start by seeing a doctor....


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

I already visited the doc. I am going in for a 2nd opinion on monday. One tells me I dont need surgery and one said therapy the last time this happened. Did 4 months of PT and it was decent for a while. Just wanted some input from other archers. Thanks


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I can add this; if you need surgery, don't hestiate to get it done.

My wife has had surgery to repair both shoulders (not at the same time!).
A couple months after the second, she took first place at the 2001 ND State Outdoor 3D Tournament. She's been having no problem bumping off good bucks; 3 of the last 4 years she's bumped off P&Y candidates. Her 08' buck missed by a hair...

She actually does have a waiver from NDGF to hunt with a crossbow, but I think she would rather burn in hell first... :evil:

Good luck with it, whichever way you go...


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

Wyoming I can hunt with one. To me its just chicken way to hunt. Thanks though. Glad to hear the surgery can do wonders.


----------



## NoDakGuy (Mar 29, 2009)

You did PT for 4 months and it was better. Then im guessing you quit doing the exercises. You cant quit exercising it then you will be back where you started. You will have to do those exercises everyday to make that shoulder stronger.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Tell me your NOT trying to shoot at 70 lbs. Too many guys shoot too much weight. Most of the guys that were shooting 65-70 lbs when I started all have shoulder problems. It all seems fine when your young but it eventually catches up with you. Most of my hunting career I was able to draw 65 lbs but never shot more than 55 lbs. That weight always came back easy and never strained my shoulder so I never had a shoulder problem because of my bow. As I got older arthritis and a torn rotator cuff made me drop to around 50 lbs. After surgery I took a full year off from the bow but injured my other shoulder and had to hunt with my bow set at 42 lbs this year. I didn't get a deer but I managed to bury a bear broadhead 1/3 it's length into a frozen tree, still plenty of power to kill if I hadn't missed. I feel the same as you about the crossbow and everybody thought I was crazy for not taking advantage of it. Basically I decided I'd rather hunt with my bow set at 42 than hunt with a crossbow. I don't regret that choice. So if you can handle a lower weight don't be afraid to drop it down untill your situation changes. BTW I'm drawing 50lbs comfortably and can get 55 back without too much trouble I figure I'll be back to my 55# hunting weight by early summer.


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

I shoot at sixty. The dr thankfully didnt reccomend surgery. Instead its back to the physical therapy end. They reccomend that I dont shoot for two weeks, then start slowly. I am going to drop my bow down to fifty to start. I'll work up slowly.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

First, a crossbow ain't a "chicken" way to hunt.

I had major reconstructive surgery on my right shoulder in 1994, at the time my Dr told me that I would likely never shoot my bow again. I moped for awhile and then a friends brother let me try his crossbow. I spoke to my Dr and he helped me to get a ND permit to allow me to hunt with one. And I did for several years, took a number of deer with it, one a nice 4x4 at 15 feet, yes, feet not yards. After hunting with one I must say that they are every bit as challenging as a vertical compound. You still get busted moving into position to shoot, and you can shoot no further than a vertical bow.

My biggest ***** about them is they are awkward to carry, they are heavy and difficult to maneuver. But they do allow you to hunt.

A couple of years ago I got it in my head that I wanted to go back to a vertical bow for the reasons above. My old bow was 70 lbs. I bought a 40 - 50 lb Parker with 75% let-off. I started working my shoulder and started shooting the bow at 40 lbs, and only a couple of shots at a time. I worked my way up and am at 48 lbs now and can usually get around 15 shots in a session, but I'm back hunting with a vertical bow again.

There is nothing wrong with hunting with a crossbow if that is what you need, or choose to do. If I have to I would not hesitate to go back to the crossbow.

How's that for 2 cents. 

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> My biggest b#tch about them is they are awkward to carry, they are heavy and difficult to maneuver.


This is the biggest reason I didn't even bother with one. They are fine on stand but I stillhunt because my back won't allow me to sit for long periods of time. Trying to get a crossbow through some of the areas I hunt would have been near impossible and and carrying it around probably would be harder on my shoulder than drawing a bow. It was a personal choice for me. It just didn't feel the same.

FWIW doc told me I would/should never bow hunt again. My PT had other ideas.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

If the PT helps I would recommend you keep your bow at a much lighter weight. Sounds like you have a chronic problem and shooting 60 isn't going to help. I have killed plenty of deer with a 45lb stickbow.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i also have a bad shoulder and for the first time i went with a 50-60- lb bow. i feel i'm a bit of a wuss as i used to bench over 300 lbs but i feel better shooting and shoot BETTER at 60 over the 70-80. the wife shoot at 46-47 and she has no trouble shooting nice bucks as long as there 25 yards and closer. the new bows are so much easier and efficient than even 10 years ago that heavy draw ## is not nessecary,


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 18, 2009)

Its a good idea to drop down to 50 after your physical therapy. If they want you to commit to no shooting for 2 weeks, stick to it. Its only for your own good. If you like shooting at 50 and it feels good to your shoulder, stay at 50. Don't increase your pull just because therapy is over and you "feel better"


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Crossbow said:


> Its a good idea to drop down to 50 after your physical therapy. If they want you to commit to no shooting for 2 weeks, stick to it. Its only for your own good. If you like shooting at 50 and it feels good to your shoulder, stay at 50. Don't increase your pull just because therapy is over and you "feel better"


Amen to that. Most people out there hunting with compounds overbow themselves. 50 lbs is more than enough for what most people hunt. I am comfortable at 48lbs and will not be going higher. That surgery hurts and it takes too long to recuperate.

huntin1


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

Fifty is as low as it goes. I started shooting again last weekend. It set on fifty and I am only hunting turkeys right now. Its not too bad unless I have to hold my draw for extended periods. Thanks for all your help on this.

Also, no offense to any one who shoots a crossbow. I had a bad experience with a guy using one. We caught him poaching elk. Really ****** me off. I am a bit biased. I know one idiot shouldn't affect all of them, but I dont know anyone here who uses a crossbow


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

brittanypoint said:


> Also, no offense to any one who shoots a crossbow. I had a bad experience with a guy using one. We caught him poaching elk. Really ticked me off. I am a bit biased. I know one idiot shouldn't affect all of them, but I dont know anyone here who uses a crossbow


How ridiculous. So the crossbow was poaching? There are way more people poaching animals with rifles, and compound bows for that matter, than there are with crossbows. Are you biased against those too, or just the crossbow?

huntin1


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

FYI, I witnessed it with a crossbow. I have never witnessed anyone else poaching. Get off your high pony. If I witnessed anyone else doing it and had to testify against them, i'd be just as ******. Cost almost 3 days of work and the guy basically got off.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeah I got that. I am not on a high pony. I simply pointed out that to be biased against any weapon because someone poached an animal with it is ridiculous. Animals are poached with rifles, muzzleloaders, compound bows, recurve bows, long bows, crossbows, dead fall traps, and any other weapon that can kill an animal. To form a bias against the weapon that was used defies logic.

Be biased against the ******* who poached the animal, not the weapon that was used.

This argument is also ridiculous, so I for one, am done.

huntin1


----------

